# Mommy says my super short haircut



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What do you think? Poor Ollie








[attachment=24593:attachment]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think he does, but alien or no alien-he is so dang cute!!!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Ollie is cute no matter how his hair is- great pic....lol


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ollie has the sweetest face! He is just a little prince.

I do have to say I think he looks extra adorable when he's all fluffy though!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Ollie looks so handsom, he has a very cute face







It's always a shock when they get a short hair cut, but it will grow back quickly and just think how cool he must be feeling


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Ollie is adorable, especially the antennae!!! 

Josie says: Ollie, you are a hottie!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

He's seriously cute . Sarah


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I think he looks adorable!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmm............it ain't the haircut...it is the antenna thingy.







Cute!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Ummmm............it ain't the haircut...it is the antenna thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Absolutely - the only alien thing about him is his headgear! Short hair rocks!







Just ask Bonnie.

(Okay - long hair rocks, too - if it's one of our babies, it can't be bad, right??)


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Ummmm............it ain't the haircut...it is the antenna thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i was gonna say the same thing!









he's a cutie no matter what!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll say it again Pam, I dont care what you do to him, he is always going to be adorable








ANDREA


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

hehe i LOVe his head gear!!!! I think he looks CUTE!!! He has such a sweet face!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Owee, I swill wuv yoo and think yor handsome -- Tilly


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awwww he looks fine.







He kinda looks like my SB.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think he is brilliant, such a cute cute little face.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

He's a cute little alien.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I love Ollie. He is super cute with short hair or without!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Ollie looks great 







he could be Sparkey's twin right now. he looks the same







he is sooooooooooo soft though. I love it


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

LOL...that's just too cute! Did you want to have him cut that short? Or was there a reason? I'm behind on the happenings around here. Either way, he's adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Pam, I think it seems too short to you because his legs are shaved so close. When I first had my dogs cut short, the groomer did the same thing. Once his legs start to grow back in, you'll like it alot more. His head looks simply adorable, so give it a few weeks...then next time tell her not to cut the legs so short.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

cutest alien I ever saw!!!


----------

